# RIP Kaa



## PeanutButterJellyTime (Mar 19, 2012)

Kaa died a while ago, but it still bugs me.

I guess I rescued her. She was a pueblan milk snake I got from some bloke who was a complete numpty.
I didn't realise till I got her home that the bottom of the viv was caked in snakey poop, looked like it hadn't been cleaned in years... must of had the viv before and reused it over and over, and quite clearly never cleaned the bottom. The rest looked clean.

Kaa was a timid little thing, scared of movement, mice, hands, you name it she would run AWAY.
I had her for a while, and tried my best to take as good care as was possible. Infact she was treated like a princess. She was a picky eater, but once I found out she wanted gerbil scented mice she gobbled down her food.

One day I opened up to have a handle to check over for health, etc, was also feeding day, but fed at night time, I got a shock, she didn't move. I prodded her gently with my finger as wasn't sure if she was staying still on purpous, she did this sometimes as she got used to being handled. I put so much effort into that little girl.
She still didn't move, so picked her up. It took me 5 seconds to realise she was dead, and I have to admit I freaked out. Screamed for my fiance to come quick and broke down. Cried for what seemed like a hour lol... I'm a complete soppy moo.

Sent one of her poo's off for testing, but came back with nothing.

One thing I do worry about is, if she was ill or sick, etc, then I didn't prolong her death did I?
I would hate that. It bugs me, that niggling thought in my head.

Did I do right trying to bring her back to health, or was it a lost cause from day one?

I just hope I did the right thing, and not cause her any suffering from trying to bring her back to health, or was it just one of those things where what ever I did she would of died any way?


----------



## clumsyoaf (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear that, its very sad.

In terms of her suffering and if you prolonged it I would assume that you didn't, the poo was fine, she may have died of old age as obviously you have no idea how old she was. By looking after her how you did and caring for her she would have been happy and content to the end. Crying is nothing to be ashamed of it just shows how much you cared for her.


----------



## PeanutButterJellyTime (Mar 19, 2012)

She was a baby, he'd recently brought her but said he was bored of her... how any one could be bored of that little beauty is besides me.
The vet said it could of been internal problems, I never got HER checked as had to bury her straight away (due to the freaking out), the better half did that for me. Dunno what I'd do without him really.
I did all I could, that's all you can do I guess. But as long as I never caused her any suffering from prolonging, then I'm happyer. Obv still sad, she would of been such a good natured little girl, had so much potential if only that :censor: gave her a chance.


----------

